# Obligatory Welcome Thread and Oversharing Session



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello.
You are under no obligations on this site. All you have to do is read what is posted and respond if you have something to offer.
Welcome and good luck.
Buz


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Glad to have you aboard. Being a software engineer should provide you with a good income to support your beekeeping habit.  (I'm a software engineer dating back to the days of punch cards!)

The "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum has a lot of good tips for beginners. Check your local library for books & videos about beekeeping. And check to see if there's a local beekeeping club so you can find some mates to help mentor you.


----------



## onehenry66 (Sep 9, 2009)

hello you may need that first group if you get to making mead and drinking it instead of water. i'm a newbeek so I don't have much info for you ok so no info for you. I also live in U.S. so thats totally different too they say Italians are the gentlest bees. I have two hives of ferill bees and I just got an Italian Queen today for one of my hives. good luck be good and if you can't be good be carefull.


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome Quadlex:
"This is the Waddle, the symbol of our land,
You can stick it in vase or hold it in your hand;
Auatralia, Australia, Australia, KOO-WIE"

Sorry, Monty Python flashback....

With your interests, you might also check out www.wildfermentation.com which is a forum that addresses natural yeast in the making of mead, bread and the like. Are your familiar with the Weston A Price foundation? You might google that. There should be a chapter downunder. You might also google Sally Fallon.


----------

